# Is this Normal?



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 31, 2006)

i've noticed lately that i have several turning tools.  Maybe more than i had realized as i found two tools that i own doubles of the same tool.  when i was turning only pens i primarily used three small tools, but now that i turn bowls i'm using more tools, although primarily two gouges and two scrapers.  anyway, i was just wondering if this assortment was typical of what others have or is this as crazy at i think it is.  (note...i forgot to include sorby 5 piece micro tools in the pic.  darn!)


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2006)

What tools?

All I saw was the Stubby []  Yummmmm


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2006)

For us who can't buy tools,,, it is not normal LOL.  But even with low budget folks like me, I do find some duplicate tools too [B)]

So I guess it is normal [}]


----------



## chisel (Oct 31, 2006)

Two words...Treatment Center. 




And no, that is not a new type of live center for your lathe. [!][]


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 31, 2006)

He who dies with the most tools Wins!!! []


----------



## tseger (Oct 31, 2006)

This is not normal at all! Quick, box up some of those and send them to me before people start to talk.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 31, 2006)

hahahaha, after posting this i realized it would soon turn into one of those "send it to me" deals.  hahahaha,
Dario, i hardly ever talk to someone who knows what a stubby even is.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Fritz .... I think I counted 29 in your picture. Have you seen the poll titled "How Many Do You Have?"  You might be interested in comparing how many you have with other member's responses.

I think we want to hear about your Stubby. How long have you had it? What's the biggest bowl you've turned on it? Any pictures?


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 1, 2006)

To funny Fritz---I just got done paying for 2 more tools I just bought off ebay----1 1/2 Skew and a parting tool.
It's getting so bad around here that I am now getting tools custom made at a machine shop also. You ought to see the monster vases I have been turning---hehehehe


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 1, 2006)

What is your definition of "normal", then you have to define the word "is".  ALas for an addict there is never enough.  BTW, for this less educated individual, what's a stubby?


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 1, 2006)

The company that made the lathe Bill---see the name on the pic above----hey score one for Kentucky


----------



## Dario (Nov 1, 2006)

Fritz,  That tells me you hang around penturners almost exclusively.  That just sound wrong for someone who owns a Stubby [}] LOL.  I am with Al...show us some pics!

PastorBill, Stubby is a well known BOWL lathe with amazing versatility.  As you can see, it can have the bed but you can totally take it off (in some models) and have a swing as far as the floor [:0].


----------



## Mudder (Nov 1, 2006)

I only count 29.

You got a bit to go.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you, I have not done much bowl turning but my wallet probably says, there will be no stubby or anything else in the near future.  BTW I have warned you guys to be careful picking on me, I have more on my side than just me.  []


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Nov 1, 2006)

i didn't count them up.  a few are benjamin's best, one is a crown "elsworth gouge", one is unique tool, but the rest are sorby.  As Dario said it's primarily a bowl turning lathe.  i can turn up to 32 inches long i believe, but the bed rails and there is an auxiliary bed rail you can attatch to get the banjo in different positions.  if i extend the rails i can turn a 30 inch diameter piece and still use the tail stock.  i bought it this past spring so i havn't worn it out yet (like gary max who turns huge stuff constantly hahaha).  i'll take a few more pics.  i have several bowls that are rough turned and in progress.  biggest stuff i've turned so far was 12 inches but there are some smaller bowls in my album.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 1, 2006)

Lathe tools are like coat hangers in the closet.  They breed at night when no one is looking.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it is perfectly normal. I had at least that many. Just packed up a bunch, about eight, and sent to a friend who lives in a remote location on another continent where it is hard to obtain things. In numbers, most of my acquisitions were garage sale stuff.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2006)

I dont think anything is normal about a man with a name like Fritz McCorkle. His deals are right on though! _(making another order when I get home today!)_


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />He who dies with the most tools Wins!!! []



He who dies with the most tools... is a dead person.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 1, 2006)

That looks about right -- you still need more!

I have Stubby envy (never thought I would say that).


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 1, 2006)

well. my collection aint anything like that.
i just have a few for pens.
i am just starting with bowls.
i would be willing to help even out our collections?


----------



## GregMuller (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe this problem is an offshoot of TES known as TCS, Tool Collection Syndrom.(See previous post)If TCS is a problem for you I am prepared to counsel you to move past the problem As I am a certified TCS counseler. First you must send me all of the tools so I can review them to prepare for our first counseling session. PM me for an address to send them too.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 2, 2006)

No, It's not normal

You still have a long ways to go before you should be worried.


----------



## vick (Nov 2, 2006)

Your tool pile is a little bigger than mine but not to much.  The really sad thing is if you asked me what tools I have I could not tell you it seems I use about 10 of them regularly and the rest very occasionally.
Lately I have just been doing bowls and I only use 3 of my tools.  The rest of the pile is getting jealous.


----------



## woodbutcher (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a real good start[]
Jim


----------

